# NFL Sunday Ticket: $20/Mo off early bird available.



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Following a posting on Slickdeals, I called D* and was offered $20 off per month for 6 months, making Sunday Ticket a total of $150.

However, they wanted another $16.50/Mo for Superfan and wouldn't budge. Others are reporting getting the whole package for the $24.99/Mo, so YMMV, but it's definitely worth a call.

I refused the deal and will cancel if nothing better is available closer to opening day.

If you do call, post here and let us know what you got.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

They tried this deal with me with MLB, with the added stuff, but I don't have a HD TV and wouldn't take the extra stuff out so I declined.


----------



## chengka (Jan 14, 2002)

After reading this, I called to cancel NFL Sunday Ticket. I said it was too expensive, which it is. She offered me $10/month off. I said no. She offered me $20/month off. I said, with SuperFan, she said ok!

I think $150 for NFL ST + SF is a fair price. The standard pricing is highway robbery.

Good luck.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Bump to say I eventually got the deal. I was told by a "supervisor" last time I called that I could have the $20 off per month, but I was going to have to pay for Superfan and she'd noted my account that I was not to get it for free.

I called today and simply told the CSR I was trying to save some money and, without any problem, got the $20 off per month, free Superfan and Starz free for three months.


----------

